# Glassfish, Eclipse EE und das JPA Project



## steff3 (4. Nov 2011)

Hi,

versucht man mit dem aktuellen Eclipse und Glassfish ein JPA Projekt anzulegen, dann bekomme ich nach dem wählen der Target Runtime (Glassfish 3.1) immer den Hinweis:

Constraints for GlassFish Deployment Descriptors Files 9 have not been met.

Wenn ich die Glassfish Runtime nicht wählen kann, dann habe ich 2 Menüs weiter (JPA Facet) einer User Library für eine JPA Implementierung anzugeben. Spätestens hier komme ich nicht weiter.

Leider lässt sich online nichts finden. Ich versuche doch hier wirklich nur die einfachsten Dinge... ein bisschen enttäuschend.


----------



## maki (4. Nov 2011)

Hi,

wenn du nicht unbedingt Eclipse nehmen musst, empfehle ich Netbeans für Glassfish Projekte, ist die "Referenz-IDE" für JEE.

Ansosnten sollte sich doch wohl ein Eclipse Tutorial für JEE mit Glassfish im Netz finden lassen?


----------



## TheDarkRose (5. Nov 2011)

Also mir war das Tutorial für den Anfang hilfreich: An Eclipse / GlassFish / Java EE 6 Tutorial » Programming


----------



## steff3 (5. Nov 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn du nicht unbedingt Eclipse nehmen musst, empfehle ich Netbeans für Glassfish Projekte, ist die "Referenz-IDE" für JEE.
> 
> Ansosnten sollte sich doch wohl ein Eclipse Tutorial für JEE mit Glassfish im Netz finden lassen?



finde es übertrieben gleich die ide zu wechseln

wie auch immer, es hat sich herausgestellt, dass man das projekt auch ohne einen spezielle glassfish descriptor zum laufen bringen kann


----------

